# Electric Steam ModelWorks attending ECLSTS



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am pleased to announce that we will be attending the ECLSTS in York. Scored a deal on travel arrangements. Booth likely to be 718. To all our eastern and Canadian clients, PLEASE stop by and say hello, but be forewarned: bring your best smile and suitable railroad formal attire, we WILL be taking pics! There is nothing like really meeting folks other than through email!

Will have lots of surprises and stuff not seen before in the East....


Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Jon

Is good to hear you will make it to the right coast. And I will stop in to shake your hand. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Trip #2. See you there J.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Doug, right coast indeed. I guess that implies I am from the "wrong " coast???







Actually it will be very fine to meet after all these years. You know the good Friar had to come all the way to Durango so we could share a beverage, so it is only reasonable I can make a long trip too.

Larry:yes, i missed last year when the economy was fine, so why not come back in troubled times? Very much looking forward to this...


jonathan


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Jon

I am actually from the west coast ... it's not the wrong coast it's the left coast!

Yes it will be good to meet after the many phone calls.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear you're going to make it, Jonathan! 
I'll see you there,
Matt


----------

